# Segmented/ Multi material Pendants made this morning



## rsx1974

The first Pic is 2 pieces, Rosewood and corian
The second Pic is Corian and African Olivewood glued together then turned as one piece.
The third is Pink Ivory, African Olivewood, and the outer ring is corian, 2 piece design.
The fourth is Zebra wood.
The last belongs to the wife, the opposite to the other, but with white corian ring.

These are fun and super easy to make, just need to sell some now.

Looking forward to see some work from all of you who got one of Sailing_away's tool.


----------



## micharms

Really nice work. I like the designs of the corian, pink ivory and olivewood pendants. Is there something laminated between the pink ivory and the olivewood?

Michael


----------



## rsx1974

White veneer, so the pendant would be all wood. Glues up really easy that way too.


----------



## Grizz

How thick do these get?


----------



## rsx1974

Most mine are 1/8 - 3/16" thick.


----------



## Grizz

Really nice!  I like 2 and 3 the best.   

As a side note.  Folks, I think these can be Christmas ornaments as well.


----------



## alphageek

Very nice John.. I really like the curved veneer ones.


----------



## leehljp

Agree with those above! VERY Nice! Great ideas, finish and complimentary colors.


----------



## omb76

Wow, those are great!


----------



## broitblat

All very nicely done and creative.  Thanks for sharing.

  -Barry


----------



## gad5264

Very nice looking pieces.


----------



## rjwolfe3

Wow those are awesome


----------



## beck3906

These are outstanding.

What is the overall thickness of pendants you're turning?


----------



## Glenn McCullough

very nice, indeed. I like the combos alot.


----------



## rsx1974

beck3906 said:


> These are outstanding.
> 
> What is the overall thickness of pendants you're turning?




1/8 -3/16"  for most.


----------



## beck3906

1/8 -3/16" for most.

Thanks.

I had some 1/2" material I was trying and it looked a little thick and out of proportion.  I cut the thickness while on the lathe but still need to make it thinner to get the right look.


----------



## mickr

I usually hate corian on most things..but your designs make this material look gosh darn elegant..great job


----------



## sailing_away

Those look amazing.  The segmenting really sets them apart as well as using the corian and wood on the same pendant.  Very nice.


----------



## arjudy

Top notch. Very creative.


----------



## scturner

*Just beautiful!*

Those are sharp. I really like the segmented wood with the corian, gives a classy finished look to the outer edge. If I may ask, where do you get the corian pieces? I've seen some others using corian and would like to give it a shot. Are they available from someone on this site or can you find them online?

I got my backer plate from Richard last Thursday, made a pendent on Saturday. My wife liked it so much she claimed it so it's back to make another one. Thanks for any help.

David


----------



## foneman

*nice looking*

I like all your combinations of pendants. 

john


----------



## rsx1974

I had gotten a box full of corian samples some time ago for pen making, that is what I have been using so far.


----------



## Cincelaser

Very creative and outstanding look!

I can't choose any, I like all of them a lot!


----------



## herbk

Very nice I like all of them great job!


----------

